# Waterside by Spinnaker Hilton Head Island wanted



## Luckytimer (Mar 23, 2018)

We need a unit at Waterside by Spinnaker for two weeks but if you have one week, that will do as well.

My husband has ALS, so we need this resort as it has a pool lift and handicap units,  so kindly do not offer other resorts.

May 5 to 12, 2018
May 12 - 19, 2018

Thanking you in advance,

Deborah in Canada


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 24, 2018)

Luckytimer said:


> We need a unit at Waterside by Spinnaker for two weeks but if you have one week, that will do as well.
> 
> My husband has ALS, so we need this resort as it has a pool lift and handicap units,  so kindly do not offer other resorts.
> 
> ...


What size unit do you need Deborah?
cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## Luckytimer (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Cindy:  Actually just today I booked two units; one via ebay and the second week with our RCI Points.  I did use way more points than I wanted.  The one week is a 2 bedroom, the second week a 3 bedroom.


----------



## Tfish (Mar 25, 2018)

I can't help you this year but I own Week 12 Even years 2 BR 2 BA. I'm no longer able to use this unit and would happily give it to you for free.
Let me know if there is any interest.

Mike


----------



## Luckytimer (Mar 25, 2018)

Mike:  what week is that?  Are you kidding me?  Sure!!

Thank you,


----------



## Tfish (Mar 25, 2018)

This is Week 12 every even year. In other words you would not be able to use til 2020. This year the week started yesterday but I rented it out to a fellow from Michigan.
I'm in Myrtle Beach until the end of the week but I live in Burlington, Ontario. I'll give you my numbers if you have any interest.
705-718-7225 Canada
843-692-6665  USA

Mike Schnurr


----------



## Luckytimer (Mar 25, 2018)

Just to be sure we're on the same page, or not.  I get the idea you are getting rid of this, so want to "Sell" it?  or what?
Thanks, again, Deborah


----------



## Tfish (Mar 25, 2018)

Sell it for $1.00 plus transfer fees.


----------



## Luckytimer (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you for the offer Tfish, but with my husband having ALS (Lou Gehrigs) we're not in any position to take on a sale with closing costs, legal fees, etc.

Deborah


----------



## Tfish (Mar 26, 2018)

I think that the total cost would be $300 Transfer Fee and they require the Maintenance Fee be prepaid. ($750) Having said that your first week stay would be paid for in the first year of use 2020.

These amounts would be paid to Waterside at Spinnaker not me.

I'm not actively trying to give it away as it doesn't come up for two years.

Regards

Mike


----------



## cindy27 (Mar 27, 2018)

[Reply removed.  Maximum asking price in public posts is $700/week or $100/night. Please read the forum rules.]


----------

